
1880-1920 the first electric cars (2015) - myth_drannon
http://mashable.com/2015/07/20/early-electric-cars/
======
Neliquat
Does everything a gas car can 'except tour' aka, long distances. Still the
same limitations (and advantages!), even with all these advances.

There is a common sentiment in auto engineering that 'nothing is new', only
our intergration and manufacturing skills are getting better. I mostly agree.

